# New Thailand Bettas coming in...some for sale!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Thailand imported Bettas for sale.
Please pm me if you are interested in one.
I can be out to GTA/Markham this Sunday.

If not marked sold they are still available.
















































SOLD







$30

All Halfmoon Bettas are $50 each (including delivery)

I cannot believe how gorgeous these Bettas are! 
Delivery to GTA/Markham is included in the price


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Those last 2 are particularly nice...love the fin shape on that mustard gas...beauties for sure. Are you keeping those last two to show?


----------



## hprice2904 (Oct 29, 2009)

Anna when is the show?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Michael, yes those are mine to show this year. One of them I will pick to breed, not sure which one yet.

There is only 2 shows this year  One is coming up on Sept 29th in London (not sure yet if I can make that one) the other is the big fall show/auction OCTOBERFISH and yes I will definitely be showing there


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

*Sale on Thailand show Bettas!*

I have the following Show quality Bettas available for a limited time. Grab one and take it to the London Show.

Regularly $50 each....Sale price is $40 each. Buy any 2 and get them for
$35 each.



























I can arrange delivery to GTA/Markham before Sunday!
anywhere else I can arrange delivery before Saturday.


----------

